# Charizma



## skanzler (Jun 5, 2008)

Well our mare we bought from Quay, has just continued to get better and better. We couldn't be more pleased.

She attended her first show and placed reserve grand under all three judges. Her second show she went Grand and then Supreme under one judge. Our most recent show she went Supreme under both judges......Lets see should we got to Congress this year..................YOU BET..................


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, glad I don't have any MP fillies!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice, i LOVE that filly



. I seen her once or twice at Quays and she is lovely





Congrats, she is beautiful as ever


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations! see you at Congress!

What does she measure?


----------



## disneyhorse (Jun 5, 2008)

She is maturing just beautifully! Congratulations on your showring successes!

Looking forward to more pictures as she grows up!

Andrea


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 5, 2008)

Is her name Charizma? If so, she lives up to it! She is gorgeous!


----------



## skanzler (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words.... We love this filly. She is everything we had hoped for. As everyone knows it is hard enough to buy from a picture, but then not to be able to actually see them in person and transport half way across the US........But she is everything Quay said she was and when I saw her in the picture in the Journal, I knew she had something special.

See you all at Congress, I hope.

She measures 40 3/4


----------



## jrae (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful Girl!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jun 6, 2008)

GORGEOUS!


----------



## alongman (Jun 6, 2008)

Should you go to Congress? HECK YES! Look at the ribbon I gave you and let that help you decide.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 6, 2008)

she is just stunning!! I remember seeing her too! You will have a blast at congress with her!


----------



## skanzler (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I will be making the transport arrangements next weekend and you will all be seeing us make our first debute at Congress. Ok, her second, my first. I am very comfortable in the AMHR show arena but will be a fish out of water at Congress.

Adam, thank you for your compliment on our mare. And thank you for your advise on her too. I appreciate your judging the show, you and Austin and Kathy were great. What an absolutely fun time.

Didn't hurt to come home with a few of the Supremes either.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 7, 2008)

WOW Breath taking that is one beautiful mare. Congratulations.


----------



## Rebecca (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh my she's absolutely stunning!



Beautiful, congrats on your well-earned and very much deserved wins!


----------



## Elli V (Jun 9, 2008)

skanzler said:


> Well our mare we bought from Quay, has just continued to get better and better. We couldn't be more pleased.
> 
> She attended her first show and placed reserve grand under all three judges. Her second show she went Grand and then Supreme under one judge. Our most recent show she went Supreme under both judges......Lets see should we got to Congress this year..................YOU BET..................


Hi Sandy! Have been meaning to email you privately ever since I found out you have Charizma! I am the breeder of that filly. She's a MO daughter! She is growing up beautifully! I loved that filly as a baby and she is everything I expected her to be. Congratulations on all your wins!!! Elli


----------



## CLC Stables (Jun 11, 2008)

Adam

I just want you to know I was able to give her the Supreme BEFORE you. I was the first Supreme she got and this filly just KNOCKED MY SOCKS OFF.

You better go to Congress Syndi,.


----------



## Devon (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW WOW!

She is STUNNING she really grew up



She was always gorgeous though.

Her old Friend Fashion says congrats


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 19, 2008)

Now THAT'S a PONY!


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2008)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------

